# Chargrilled Oysters - Louisiana Style



## nola saints smoker (May 7, 2010)

My neighbor and I picked up a sack of oystes today and decided to chargrill some and fry the rest. I have been craving chargrilled for quite some time. So today was the day to satisfy that craving.  Here are a few pictures. Too bad there isn't any smell-a-vision yet.

Shucking oysters


Getting ready for the grill


On the grill


This stuff is awesome


Almost ready


----------



## rbranstner (May 7, 2010)

Look great to me. I wish I could get some of those around here. How long abouts did you have them on the grill? I love when I use to travel where I could get fresh seafood etc.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 7, 2010)

Now we were just talking about oysters (me and Jeff/rio grande) from Acme oysters in the quarter today too. Now I love them sooo much and we need to make some really soon. The way things are going now in the gulf you better suck them up quickly.


----------



## ecto1 (May 7, 2010)

I love Oysters but that sauce is what got my attention being a pepper head I always love seeing a new sauce I haven't had yet.


----------



## rdknb (May 7, 2010)

they looked good.


----------



## fishawn (May 7, 2010)

Awesome........... We Shoot & grill a lot of them up here....


----------



## nola saints smoker (May 7, 2010)

ECTO1, The Louisiana Gold Pepper Sauce is really good. Has a good bite and it goes well with just about anything.

rbranstner, they were on the grill for about 10 min. Once the liquid starts to bubble, I pull them off.

Acme Oyster House does have some good chargrilled oysters. They are very close to Dragos.

They were sure good. Hopefully it will not be the last time, although it depends on the oil spill.  Hopefully it does not come inland and affect the oyster crop.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 7, 2010)

nice batch of oysters you knocked out there.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 7, 2010)

I usually like mine raw, but man oh man those looked awesome!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would like to try that Peper Sauce... I have been hooked on Sriracha Chili Sauce for the past 2 years... i need something new LOL!


----------



## bottomline (May 7, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## nola saints smoker (May 7, 2010)

steve, here is a link to Bruce Foods who makes the Louisiana Gold Pepper Sauce.  I like the Sriracha Chili Sauce, but the Louisiana Gold is much different. it's kind along the lines of Tabasco brand, but I find it has a better taste with a little less vinegar.

http://www.lagoldhotsauce.com/


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 7, 2010)

Thank you much... i will check it out now!


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

i have not had alot of oysters but i sure want some now.   they look great!


----------



## okbeard1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Almost painful to look at those pics, I LOVE oysters, but have never had them grilled .... thanks for the pics!


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 5, 2010)

mmmm mmm, been a few months since I did any of them. I'm an oyster goo-ru. I usually go get a sack and keep em cold, and grill, fry, and slurp em on day one. Then for the next three days, I just go out and shuck a few dozen a day and slurp em down till they all gone. I'd love to enter one of those oyster eating competitions. I can eat the mess outta them suckers. I ate 5 dozen at Jones Creek Cafe and they started talking about putting a board up and taking pictures of people that eat alot. Only reason I stopped at 5 was because I had to pay the bill for em.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Man those look tasty. Usually I just have them raw, but that is definitely something I'll try next time I get some oysters.


----------



## flash (Jul 5, 2010)

We do something similar with Cedar Key Clams, although I will stick to my Cholula hot sauce.

Excellent job


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what did you do? Half plain, and half with the sauce?


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 5, 2010)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I usually like mine raw, but man oh man those looked awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youll never leave the siracha behind its impossible lol great looking oysters man i havent had them in a long time im due!!!


----------

